# For Daisy's mummy (or maybe Amber)



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Some pics we have taken when we visited Cream pup is the other boy in the litter


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

awww, she is a wee dot compaird to George.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

some more but not sure which one is Daisy


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

awww cuties 

Are these SYML cockapoos?


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

think the first pic is George and his other sister as Daisy has more white on her head


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i think she is in all the photos bar the last one


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> awww cuties
> 
> Are these SYML cockapoos?


yes they are


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> yes they are


Who is the daddy?


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Who is the daddy?


Zac on her website


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> Zac on her website


 Should have know it was Zac - Mr super stud


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Should have know it was Zac - Mr super stud


Yep thats him, is there a problem


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

LOl @ Jayne - don't panic her M&M's mummy!
Zac is Treacle's daddy too - he does a good job - we have a very healthy fun loving puppy!
Hope Daisy / Amber and George get together in the future - I would love to know a brother or sister of Treacles' and keep in touch through this forum!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jayne lovely pics as always .... GG & AA or DD are going to add even more beauty to this forum .... xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Jayne, what are you like!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> Yep thats him, is there a problem


Why would there be a problem 

After all my Milly is a SYML dog and her dad is Zac .

( have mentioned a few times on the forum that she is half sister to two of Kendals girls)


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

M&M's mummy said:


> Why would there be a problem
> 
> After all my Milly is a SYML dog and her dad is Zac .
> 
> ( have mentioned a few times on the forum that she is half sister to two of Kendals girls)


lol Jayne is a worrier, i think we descussed it on another thread lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely pics Jayne .... you just need to get that boy home now so you can chill and enjoy him lol


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Why would there be a problem
> 
> After all my Milly is a SYML dog and her dad is Zac .
> 
> ( have mentioned a few times on the forum that she is half sister to two of Kendals girls)


Aw that's wonderful, just that I had a panic, you will see from some previous posts that I am a bit of a worrier


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Why would there be a problem
> 
> After all my Milly is a SYML dog and her dad is Zac .
> 
> ( have mentioned a few times on the forum that she is half sister to two of Kendals girls)


Think there were 2 zac's, from what Kendal has said in the past, zac and zack. Current zack (however it is spelt ) had the other zac(how ever it is spelt again) as his dad
George is half brother then


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

kendal said:


> lol Jayne is a worrier, i think we descussed it on another thread lol


Lol sure am Kendal


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

kendal said:


> i think she is in all the photos bar the last one


yeah just checked with pic that Michelle posted and think you are right, well spotted


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> Think there were 2 zac's, from what Kendal has said in the past, zac and zack. Current zack (however it is spelt ) had the other zac(how ever it is spelt again) as his dad
> George is half brother then


Oh didn't know that!! Milly's Dad is Zack the one that is on the site now.

Now know a few that have him as a daddy. Instead of a cockapoo meet we shoud have a Zack the daddy meet 

My Milly is a cavapoo but looks a lot like Kendals Echo.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Oh didn't know that!! Milly's Dad is Zack the one that is on the site now.
> 
> Now know a few that have him as a daddy. Instead of a cockapoo meet we shoud have a Zack the daddy meet
> 
> My Milly is a cavapoo but looks a lot like Kendals Echo.


George is Milly's half sister then.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Zack(black poodle) is Gypsy and Incas dad he is also the dad to Echo and Deltas Zac's (apricot & white poodle) dad 


Zack (dad)
(pups) 
Gypsy 
Inca 
Zack (dad)
(pups)
Echo 
Delta 
Millie 
etc 



lol my attempt at a family tree lol hope it comes across right.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Aw thanks for that Kendal, tis a bit confusing cos Sylvia uses both spellings of zac on her website to describe apricot zac


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i know its a bit confising, i could name a dog after another one, i know a guy who has had 3 rotties one after the other(only ever one at any time) all called Trixie.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Treacle's dad is Apricot Zac [apricot suprized] and her mum is SYLMLS STARSTRUCK- have lost the plot to who her brothers and sisters are !


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> Treacle's dad is Apricot Zac [apricot suprized] and her mum is SYLMLS STARSTRUCK- have lost the plot to who her brothers and sisters are !


My cavapoo girl Milly has the same dad as Treacle


----------

